# Ice



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Went out deer hunting this weekend and noticed a few guys out ice fishing. The weather we are having should make some good ice...

It's just a matter of time boyz.


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

were did ya see these guys im lookin for some safe ice


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'd have to assume all smaller bodies of water will have safe "walkable" ice right now. I'm trying to decide which to hit this week as well, so many options........


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

Anything that isn't froze up already should be within the next few days....right now -10F and only a high of 7 tomorrow in GF.


----------



## Bauer (Sep 29, 2005)

Audabon saw several people walkin on this weekend. Claiming 4", more in some spots. Mixed results, Ill be out there this weekend.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I found a few guys trying for perch North of Harvey.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Ashtabula had 4-5 inches in most spots where we were.
Hobart had 5-7 inches. All ice we were on was nice and clear with only about 1" of snow on top.


----------

